
Ask HN: Machine Learning for Non-Programners? - joanna_
I am noob to coding, an learning Python for web dev. I am interested in machine learning too. Can a non-programmer learn machine learning? How to get started?
======
hsukuotsan
Start with the mathematical aspects of machine learning. "Pattern Recognition
and Machine Learning" by Christopher Bishop provides a general idea of the
field. Pick up with learning related python frameworks on the way. It's better
to know what you're really doing before going into the messy programming work.

